# Beardie chewing his toe off!! Help



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

I've just popped home for lunch and noticed my Beardie chewing his toes, one of them has no tip left! Please help I don't know what to do. Why would he being doing this?


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

What's his/er eye sight like? Do they hunt bugs and so on?


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

His eyesight is good. He's only 5months old. He hunts crickets and hoppers. I only had him out last night and he was fine. He had his breakfast this morning as normal and at lunch time he was chewing his toes off! Why could this be?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Is he shedding at the moment or does he have any old shed skin stuck to his toes?


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

What jools said ^^ my geckos do this by accident while they try and get their skin off.. I have to help them cause they can be proper cannibalistic! :bash:


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

He is shedding on his back legs at the moment (he is biting the toes on his front leg though). But why would he bite his toes clean off? How can I stop him doing this?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The skin is probably tight on his front legs - ready to shed. You could try giving him a warm bath to soften it up.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

has he bit any off his toes off completely?


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

Will bath him tonight. 

He had bitten off the end of his smallest toe so the nail and tip of his toe had completely gone. Not going to be home for another couple of hours, just hope he hasn't done anymore damage.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

FreddieMonster said:


> Will bath him tonight.
> 
> He had bitten off the end of his smallest toe so the nail and tip of his toe had completely gone. Not going to be home for another couple of hours, just hope he hasn't done anymore damage.


how was he when you got in?


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

He has chewed two toes off! I think I can see two old scales on one of his other toes but I cant get them off. I gave him a bath and he seemed fine. He did try and chew his foot once more last night but then never bothered anymore. 

It must be a bit sore as he seems to be holding it to the side when hes basking but is running around on it ok. 

There was quite a bit of blood on his rock when I got home but it had stopped bleeding. Do I need to put anything on his foot/bathe it in anything or should I just bath him everynight until it heals?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

FreddieMonster said:


> He has chewed two toes off! I think I can see two old scales on one of his other toes but I cant get them off. I gave him a bath and he seemed fine. He did try and chew his foot once more last night but then never bothered anymore.
> 
> It must be a bit sore as he seems to be holding it to the side when hes basking but is running around on it ok.
> 
> There was quite a bit of blood on his rock when I got home but it had stopped bleeding. Do I need to put anything on his foot/bathe it in anything or should I just bath him everynight until it heals?


 
best bet mate is to make his viv totally sterile like if you have loose substrate get rid of it just now and put down kitchen roll for ease of cleaning just now and keep his viv decoration to a minimum aswell just now. as for cleaning it personaly id be going to the vets to get the correct stuff to help him with it because no doubt it will need anti-biotics for it aswell: victory:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Oh dear.

What would make a beardie bite his toes off? Very strange.


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi there, I think everyone's given you really good advice  Just thought I'd let you know that my beardie is missing an entire hand as one of his siblings bit it off before I got him! :O It doesn't stop him at all, it healed perfectly, he's just got a stump now - the shed looks really weird when it comes off! Lol. I'm not sure he's aware that he's missing anything though, he acts like it's still there sometimes! Bless. I wasn't sure he'd survuve when I got him as he was the runt of the litter but out of all my reptiles I think he's actually the hardiest!  So hopefully yours will go on to thrive too  Good luck with him


----------



## Pixie1987 (Apr 29, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> What would make a beardie bite his toes off? Very strange.


could be shedding problems as said before, or it could be stress.

repti-wound healing aid is good- our rescue male bosc had a massive burn on his back when we got him, we used that and its healed up very well. its only about £5 from pet shops aswell.


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice. Im going to pop to the reptile shop at lunchtime. I will let you know how things turn out.


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

Bought some Tamodine to use on his toes to prevent infection. Anyone used this before?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Tamodine is good. Just use it as per the instructions. Keep an eye on the foot - if it starts to swell or look angry then he may need antibiotics from the vet. As said in a previous post - get rid of any sand or loose substrate (horrid stuff anyway) and use paper, tiles, lino, slates or repticarpet - at least until it has healed (although I would use one of those permanently - personal preference).


----------



## FreddieMonster (May 11, 2011)

The Tamodine they have given me is a disinfectant not a wound cleaner. I took it back but they told me its the same thing and that they use it all the time. But you see the instructions are for cleaning out the viv not applying to a wound. Any ideas? Do I apply it neat or does it need diluting?


----------

